# Correct coding for Closure of Stomas



## kimed34 (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what documentation is required and what the correct diagnosis code would be for Closure of stoma?  Overtime my surgeons will determine to close a stoma on a child who has no other current symptom.  In the past we have used V44.1-Attention to Ileostomy or V44.3-Attention to Colostomy.  They disagree with these diagnosis and believe there should be guidelines for correctly documenting these cases and more accurate diagnosis codes that can be used.  If anyone can give me some insight on how they code these cases, I would appreciate it.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi-

I code for Gastrointestinal and minimally invasive surgeons. We do a lot of stoma closures for patients who had..lets say a diverting loop ileostomy..etc. We use codes v55.2 (attention to ileostomy) and v55.3 (attention to colostomy) for asymptomatic patients when it is time to "take down" the stoma.

Hope this helps

Jaime-CPC


----------



## karenbennett (Mar 15, 2011)

what code do you use for the "takedown"?


----------



## Faizia Khan (Mar 31, 2011)

Use the code 44620 - closure of enterostomy, large/small intestine.


----------



## cmartin (Apr 4, 2011)

We also use the V55 codes for dx.  For open procedures, 44620, 44625, or 44626, & for laparoscopic, if there's a resection and anastomosis involved, then 44227.
Connie (CPC,CGSC)


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 7, 2011)

can someone explain when to use/the difference between 

v44.2 and v55.2
v44.3 and v55.3


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2011)

The V44.x codes are status codes to indicate the patient has the artificial opening.  The V55.x codes indicate the visit is for some form of management or attention to the opening.  You never code them together.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

